# gpuz GMA950 eeepc 1005HA-P1X



## mrhuggles (Jan 17, 2010)

when i use GPUZ it shows that my default [and current] gpu clock is 400mhz, tried GMA booster and if i change the clock in GMAbooster it reflects those changes fine in GPUZ... is it safe to assume my default gpu clock is infact 400mhz?

i figure either gpuz is wrong about it, or the information i have gotten googleing is wrong :?

any other programs that could tell?


----------



## Easo (Jan 17, 2010)

The maximum core clock is up to 400 MHz. So yes, its OK.
(taken from Wikipedia) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_950


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 17, 2010)

but GMA950 in netbooks should default to 166mhz

EDIT: sorry i didnt mean to be asking if it was ok, i was meaning to ask if it was right that mine defaults at 400mhz and not 166mhz


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 17, 2010)

Wiki might be wrong, get in touch with another user with a GMA950 and ask them


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 17, 2010)

theirs is even weirder than mine, theirs goes from displaying 166mhz to 400mhz intermittently


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 17, 2010)

Gpu-Z doesn't work with powerplay like features - i.e. it shows only 3D clocks on mobile GPUs.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 17, 2010)

in the interest of trying to figure it out on my own i did some benchmarks with 3dmark2001se
the results were [default, gpuz says 400mhz but GMABooster author says gpuz is wrong, but GMABooster cant detect the default clocks, the other 2 are after setting it to them in GMABooster]

default:  2585
400mhz: 2578
166mhz: 2525


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2010)

When I run GPU-z on my 1000H, It says the default clock is 400MHz, and the current clock speed is 166MHz.

This seems pretty normal, as GPU-z reads the default clock from the 3D clock speed, and of course it is getting 166MHz from the current clock speed which is the 2D clocks.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 17, 2010)

mine says 400mhz for both, and the odd thing is if i change it in GMABooster, gpuz keeps up with the changes flawlessly, if i didnt know better i would think that the default clocks for my gpu is really 400mhz

i dont think the GMA950 has 2d and 3d modes but im not sure. thanks for telling me that btw, yeah i think the 1005HA-P1X might have it clocked at 400mhz

but if it does, those benchmarks arnt far off, not at all easily close enough to just be random [i mean between 400mhz and 166mhz]


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 27, 2010)

AHH HAH I FIGURED IT OUT!

default GMA clock speed is 400mhz, default FSB clock speed on alot of related motherboards would be in the like 333mhz fsb range, as the FSB goes up and down the GPU clock speed goes with it, at 333mhz it would be 400mhz [on mine] and at 167mhz its 200mhz, thats why programs have a hard time reading it unless you set it manualy, it SHOULD be 400mhz but its only 200 cuz on the netbooks they use 167mhz fsb YAY OMG THIS WAS DRIVING ME CRAZY yay! 

btw this is prolly useless information, but in the case its not im just putting it out there, maybe it was bugging someone else too


----------



## wiak (Feb 28, 2010)

whats the point with Intel IGPs they are not made for gaming, get a AMD Radeon HD 3200/4200 IGP or Nvidia Geforce 8200/9300/ION IGP if you want to have some gaming power for osmos/audiosurf etc


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 28, 2010)

well, for starters they come in netbooks


----------

